# Deliverance Lost release date changed?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Was the release date for Deliverance Lost always the start of next year? I swear it was October before....


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

I'ts always been the same. Must've been dreaming. But don't worry, we've all had _those_ kinds of dreams. You're not alone.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

...?

What's that sound I hear?

Ah...

The sound of thousands of Black Library fans killing themselves.

Seriously, I don't care if it takes longer. Maybe Gav Thorpe requested more time so his novel is extra-long and extra-special? The plot does look pretty complex at best, convoluted at worst.


----------

